# Error building /usr/ports/net/avahi-app



## time1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi all. I have the error code 1.


```
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-core'
Making all in avahi-qt
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-qt'
gmake  all-am
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-qt'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-qt'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-qt'
Making all in avahi-client
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-client'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-client'
Making all in avahi-glib
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-glib'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-glib'
Making all in avahi-gobject
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-gobject'
gmake  all-am
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-gobject'
  GISCAN Avahi-0.6.gir
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner", line 44, in <module>
    from giscanner.scannermain import scanner_main
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 34, in <module>
    from giscanner.dumper import compile_introspection_binary
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/dumper.py", line 28, in <module>
    from .gdumpparser import IntrospectionBinary
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/gdumpparser.py", line 31, in <module>
    from .transformer import TransformerException
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/transformer.py", line 27, in <module>
    from .girparser import GIRParser
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/girparser.py", line 26, in <module>
    from .girwriter import COMPATIBLE_GIR_VERSION
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/girwriter.py", line 25, in <module>
    from .xmlwriter import XMLWriter
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/xmlwriter.py", line 93, in <module>
    from giscanner._giscanner import collect_attributes
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.3600: Undefined symbol "ucol_strcoll_50"
gmake[3]: *** [Avahi-0.6.gir] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-gobject'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-gobject'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/avahi-app.
```

What should I do?


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 9, 2014)

Which version of FreeBSD are you using and also; what's in your /etc/make.conf?

Also interesting to know is the output of this command: `pkg_info -W /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so` or if you're using the new package manager already: `pkg which /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so`.


----------



## time1 (Feb 10, 2014)

```
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so was installed by package glib-2.36.3_1
```

FreeBSD 9.2 amd64.


```
cat /etc/make.conf
NO_SENDMAIL=true
```


```
pkg_info | grep glib
dbus-glib-0.100.2   GLib bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
glib-2.36.3_1       Some useful routines of C programming (current stable versi
glib-networking-2.36.2 Network-related giomodules for glib
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure about this but this error:

```
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.3600: Undefined symbol "ucol_strcoll_50"
```
It may need to have devel/glib20 built with COLLATION_FIX enabled. Or if you enabled it, try disabling it.

Thread moved from "General" to "Installation and Maintenance of FreeBSD Ports or Packages".


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 10, 2014)

I also think this might be related to the way you have configured devel/glib20. I just tried to build net/avahi-app myself and that didn't give me any errors (I use Clang instead of GCC but I doubt that would make a difference in this case).

This is how I have set things up:


```
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/devel/glib20 # make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for glib-2.36.3_1:
     COLLATION_FIX=off: fix string collation
     DEBUG=off: Install debug symbols
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

Hope this can help.


----------



## time1 (Feb 16, 2014)

It needs libicui18n.so.50 but I have only the  libicui18n.so.52 so I have to do the link. It seems here  is the problem. Rebuilding glib do not helps. For example, when I'm trying to run bluefish it writes:


```
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.3600: Undefined symbol "ucol_open_50"
```

What I have to do?  

Another ports do not want to build too:


```
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libgobject-2.0.so.3600, needed by /usr/local/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so, may conflict with libgobject-2.0.so.0
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libglib-2.0.so.3600, needed by /usr/local/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so, may conflict with libglib-2.0.so.0
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.3600: undefined reference to `ucol_strcoll_50'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.3600: undefined reference to `u_errorName_50'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.3600: undefined reference to `u_strFromUTF8_50'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.3600: undefined reference to `ucol_getSortKey_50'
/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.3600: undefined reference to `ucol_open_50'
```


----------



## time1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Anybody knows?


----------

